# What causes high sulfur in soil and the effects



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Does this level of sulfur effect turf in a negative way and what would be the visual signs if any.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

So going over my notes I noticed 2 of the products I've used since my complete renovation both have 10% sulfur, XGR DIY and XST DIY. Is there a negative effect of high sulfur.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Robert Carrow says "Excessive S applications can cause foliar burn; induce extreme acidity on soils not buffered by free CaCO3; contribute to black layer under anaerobic conditions." Probably you have not been making excessive S applications anyway. Most problems with sulfur are from sulfur deficiency. Where does sulfur come from? From the air, mineralization of organic matter, fertilizers, release from soil minerals, irrigation water. Years ago air pollution and emissions from cars was a major contributor to sulfur in soil. If you lived next to a highway you could expect high sulfur in the soil. There is less sulfur in the gasoline today.

I don't trust the test you're using. Here are some discussions:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=8530
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=16135

It would be interesting if you got a soil test from a normal lab to compare results.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Virginiagal said:


> Robert Carrow says "Excessive S applications can cause foliar burn; induce extreme acidity on soils not buffered by free CaCO3; contribute to black layer under anaerobic conditions." Probably you have not been making excessive S applications anyway. Most problems with sulfur are from sulfur deficiency. Where does sulfur come from? From the air, mineralization of organic matter, fertilizers, release from soil minerals, irrigation water. Years ago air pollution and emissions from cars was a major contributor to sulfur in soil. If you lived next to a highway you could expect high sulfur in the soil. There is less sulfur in the gasoline today.
> 
> I don't trust the test you're using. Here are some discussions:
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=8530
> ...


Thanks for the input. What lab do you recommend, I'll send out a sample for comparison.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

This article from Ohio State gives a list of labs:
https://ohioline.osu.edu/factsheet/hyg-1132
Make sure the lab does a buffer pH test.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Virginiagal said:


> This article from Ohio State gives a list of labs:
> https://ohioline.osu.edu/factsheet/hyg-1132
> Make sure the lab does a buffer pH test.


Thanks and I will look for one to send to. I'm posting a pic of my spring soil test to show the jump in Sulfur. After reading those articles you had sent about sulfur in soil I think I'm sure where the jump came from.

As I said, I did a complete renovation of my front yard that is 1,500 k. During the renovation I brought in 5 yards of topsoil and noticed it had an interesting odor to it. With that big of a jump in sulfur could be contributed from the new topsoil?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

More reading material, mostly about sulfur deficiency:
https://naldc.nal.usda.gov/download/IND43894776/PDF
This is from 1958 but still interesting.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Some synthetic fertilizers are high in sulfur. If you look at the label on Scott's Turf Builder, it is 7% sulfur!


----------

